# ::ECS Tuning:: Quick Sale - Warning Triangles and Cargo Nets - 72% - 92% OFF



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Normally I try to put all these items into a similar thread but I couldn't think of how to do that with these. We just picked up some warning triangles and cargo nets for an insanely reduced rate! So I'm going to throw this thread up for one week and close it on Monday. Don't miss out on these as they are only available at these prices while supplies last. Typically these are things you would order with a few other items to get the most out of your box. These will not fit into envelopes so if you need to get some light bulbs, plate frames, sensors, etc. Now would be a great time to capitalize on the small box required to send these out!
Pothole season is here, and you might have to pull over to change a bent rim! Increase your visibility with these collapsible and easily stored or tucked away warning triangles.
*Warning Triangle for 72% Off or a mere $4.95!*

We also now have cargo nets for your trunks - one for small loads and one for large loads:
Click here for cargo net options* - 92% OFF $4.95!!!*


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: ::ECS Tuning:: Quick Sale - Warning Triangles and Cargo Nets - 72% - 92% OFF ([email protected])*

We are now sold out of the warning triangles, thank you for the orders!! We still have cargo nets available!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Quick Update: We have sourced a bunch more warning triangles and nets. So back by popular demand, we are going to keep this going again!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Get prepared for orange barrel season and snatch a warning triangle in case the potholes call out one of your wheels this spring!


----------

